# Tyrone Tinder experiment



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

First post here so I’ll keep this short , 

Did a tinder experiment just to see how blacks would do in Germany , Turns our black guys can slay even in a small town like I’m in town 

Kind of ran big dick game with the dick print pic and had stacies send some pretty slutty messages 

Got well over 80 likes overall and 39 matches in about two days 

Is the guy I used a Tyrone or am I just overating


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jun 23, 2021)

@Blackgymmax Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 23, 2021)

Expected tbh, Tyrones have high appeal everywhere in the west. 
Can you show some pics of the girls you matched with though, Stacies in Germany sounds like some foreign concept to me tbh.


----------



## BaldNonce (Jun 23, 2021)

Wow good looking black guy has an easy time attracting girls


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 23, 2021)

BaldNonce said:


> Wow good looking black guy has an easy time attracting girls


Gymmaxxed Tyrone plus has big dick. Water thread ngl


----------



## BaldNonce (Jun 23, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Gymmaxxed Tyrone plus has big dick. Water thread ngl


Just have traditional attractive traits theory


----------



## Moggy (Jun 23, 2021)

No shit this guy AMOG's average German incel very hard.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 23, 2021)

nigga is shredded af, tall, has tatts and a big dick but only gets 80likes in 2 days. thats bad tbh. mogs me, but thats bad.

@larsanova69 gets that in 2 hours


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jun 23, 2021)

Moggy said:


> No shit this guy AMOG's average German incel very hard.


average german is a turk and turks have higher appeal


----------



## Moggy (Jun 23, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> average german is a turk and turks have higher appeal


Average German is a pale pencil necked dork not a high T ethnic slayer.


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

@AlexAP @HowAmIAlive123 @Hopelessmofoker thoughts? Tyrones don't have low smv after all


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

Who did u use for yh tinder experiment btw


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Expected tbh, Tyrones have high appeal everywhere in the west.
> Can you show some pics of the girls you matched with though, Stacies in Germany sounds like some foreign concept to me tbh.


Well I can’t speak for the whole of Germany but the town I’m in is packed with Girls that would be high tier beckies minimum


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

BaldNonce said:


> Wow good looking black guy has an easy time attracting girls


Not really you’ve got like 50% of site who literally act like JBW is law and being ethnic is a death sentence ,


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @AlexAP @HowAmIAlive123 @Hopelessmofoker thoughts? Tyrones don't have low smv after all


@Newone


----------



## .👽. (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @AlexAP @HowAmIAlive123 @Hopelessmofoker thoughts? Tyrones don't have low smv after all





Hopelessmofoker said:


> nigga is shredded af, tall, has tatts and a big dick but only gets 80likes in 2 days. thats bad tbh. mogs me, but thats bad.
> 
> @larsanova69 gets that in 2 hours


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

Moggy said:


> Average German is a pale pencil necked dork not a high T ethnic slayer.


North Germany this is true but in the south a lot of guys are 6’0/6’1 + and gym maxed


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> nigga is shredded af, tall, has tatts and a big dick but only gets 80likes in 2 days. thats bad tbh. mogs me, but thats bad.
> 
> @larsanova69 gets that in 2 hours


But considering this experiment was done in a small conservative town in Germany it isn't bad tbh


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 23, 2021)

foids


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

I put in some somali in once and he also got crazy likes

-

I was gonna kill myself after that

+ you put in pictures with him and girls, that hardcore unfair, thats infinity smv boost


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Who did u use for yh tinder experiment btw


Used siahaartis on IG giga Tyrone tbh mogs 80% of the other black models posted as Tyrone examples


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

@Hopelessmofoker @PrestonYnot 

Alone this picture is so unfair. The girls see him with hot white Stacys and think "if he can get girls like that, i want him too"

insane smv boost


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Well I can’t speak for the whole of Germany but the town I’m in is packed with Girls that would be high tier beckies minimum


I wouldnt call them high tier beckies tbh. Julia and Johanna look good, others are meh and look way older than their actual age.


BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Not really you’ve got like 50% of site who literally act like JBW is law and being ethnic is a death sentence ,


JBW is complete horseshit and anyone, who still thinks that it holds true in 2021 is a braindead retard.




This guy isnt white and lacks masculine traits but he would slay like crazy in any western country


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

Newone said:


> @Hopelessmofoker @PrestonYnot
> 
> Alone this picture is so unfair. The girls see him with hot white Stacys and think "if he can get girls like that, i want him too"
> 
> ...


Agreed but I don’t think it makes the experiment unfair it’s the same as a guy on tinder posting a fancy car or height in bio etc , while it is a smv boost it’s not unfair to use a picture which you know can help


----------



## Lawton88 (Jun 23, 2021)

These Tinder experiments are telling sometimes though I think in the US at least a lot of the females do an image check to see if its catfishing now.

The ones where its done with an average looking female shows just how bad it is for guys on Tinder. Things have clearly gotten worse since the first dating sites popped up years ago. Back then a guy could get a few real responses from his looksmatches to actually meet them but I guess it is pretty hard to get that now for most guys.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 23, 2021)

Gotta run it in a big city. I’m in a big city and I got 99+ in 6 hours. I’m white but this nigga Mogs me to death, so the results are definitely not valid. Curious to see how he’d do where there are more girls to swipe on him


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

these results are bad


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these results are bad


Tbh this is a race pill. White guy with similar looks mogs


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

however, i dont think he would do bad in a big city. not getting 99+ in like 4-6 hours with this level of looks is just a mega flop.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> I wouldnt call them high tier beckies tbh. Julia and Johanna look good, others are meh and look way older than their actual age.
> 
> JBW is complete horseshit and anyone, who still thinks that it holds true in 2021 is a braindead retard.
> View attachment 1190041
> ...


this guy wouldnt slay anywhere on the fucking planet if you did a tinder experiment with him u fucking retard. kpop dudes have negative smv when you actually run them


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy wouldnt slay anywhere on the fucking planet if you did a tinder experiment with him u fucking retard. kpop dudes have negative smv when you actually run them


Who gives a fuck about tinder
Go to any decent school or university and you will see softmaxxed changlites cleaning up like theres no tomorrow


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Who gives a fuck about tinder
> Go to any decent school or university and you will see softmaxxed changlites cleaning up like its no tomorrow


no they dont. the only ones who do well is some robust masc face gymcelled asian gymcel. 
you seriously think that kpop subhuman would stand a chance against the fratboy chad EVEN IRL? Think again


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 23, 2021)

Over


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jun 23, 2021)

These girls are snowbunnies lmao. And to even appeal to snowbunnies you cant just be a prettyboy/good-looking guy, you need to match the physical description (jacked, tattoos) and speech of a welfare-receiving, gang-banging 50IQ retard. We’ve been over this multiple times that if you’re black and you look good, but you act normal, you are destined for inceldom. I cant blame society, it’s only genetics to be afraid of dark(er than white) skin and theres nothing you can do about it. White people live their lives on easy mode. 

A white colored-eyed guy with the same PSL would do twice as well.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> These girls are snowbunnies lmao. And to even appeal to snowbunnies you cant just be a prettyboy/good-looking guy, you need to match the physical description (jacked, tattoos) and speech of a welfare-receiving, gang-banging 50IQ retard. We’ve been over this multiple times that if you’re black and you look good, but you act normal, you are destined for inceldom. I cant blame society, it’s only genetics to be afraid of dark(er than white) skin and theres nothing you can do about it. White people live their lives on easy mode.
> 
> A white colored-eyed guy with the same PSL would do twice as well.


to be fair, its a small city. ive seen blacks with 1/5th his looks do just as well in larger. he would prob get 99+ within half the day set in a large to med city


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

just to make this clear tho, just cuz you see a tyrone doing shit on tinder doesnt mean you wont see him fucking a new girl literally everyday esp with attractive women. yes im racist but im not delusional enough to think tyrones are even close to incel jfl. i worked with a tyrone who was getting flown out by single moms for free vacations for gods sake


----------



## one job away (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> First post here so I’ll keep this short ,
> 
> Did a tinder experiment just to see how blacks would do in Germany , Turns our black guys can slay even in a small town like I’m in town
> 
> ...


Can you Post the Chads face or name ?


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 23, 2021)

Matches don't mean shit


----------



## one job away (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> First post here so I’ll keep this short ,
> 
> Did a tinder experiment just to see how blacks would do in Germany , Turns our black guys can slay even in a small town like I’m in town
> 
> ...


Or give me the same pics and I try them in a major city in Germany


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 23, 2021)

Newone said:


> @Hopelessmofoker @PrestonYnot
> 
> Alone this picture is so unfair. The girls see him with hot white Stacys and think "if he can get girls like that, i want him too"
> 
> ...


None of the girls are stacies. But it’s a good nt pic.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> None of the girls are stacies. But it’s a good nt pic.


who cares about minor details dawg


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @AlexAP @HowAmIAlive123 @Hopelessmofoker thoughts? Tyrones don't have low smv after all


Yes, when they're gymmaxxed and look low-inhib and NT, blacks can do good.

However, they slay low-class women most of the time. The women from high-class areas are almost always with German guys, even the slutty ones. There are women who put in their profiles "No Turks, Arabs or Indians."


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yes, when they're gymmaxxed and look low-inhib and NT, blacks can do good.
> 
> However, they slay low-class women most of the time. The women from high-class areas are almost always with German guys, even the slutty ones. There are women who put in their profiles "No Turks, Arabs or Indians."


By low class u mean ethnic women?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> By low class u mean ethnic women?


No, women from areas with high unemployment, there are more ethnics there, but also a lot of Germans.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these results are bad


If these Results are bad there’s a Tyler Maher thread of a tinder experiment in Germany with even less likes and lower quality matches so these results are decent especially for a small town


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

one job away said:


> Or give me the same pics and I try them in a major city in Germany


Alright ,Try it and post a thread I want to see how this goes.


----------



## one job away (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Alright ,Try it and post a thread I want to see how this goes.


Will take me a while


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> If these Results are bad there’s a Tyler Maher thread of a tinder experiment in Germany with even less likes and lower quality matches so these results are decent especially for a small town


tyler maher getting sub 100 likes in 2 days sounds impossible lol


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> tyler maher getting sub 100 likes in 2 days sounds impossible lol


https://looksmax.org/threads/tyler-maher-tinder-experiment-in-germany.340861/ better believe it


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> If these Results are bad there’s a Tyler Maher thread of a tinder experiment in Germany with even less likes and lower quality matches so these results are decent especially for a small town











Tinder Experiment #2 - Tyler Maher (British Model)


@Yuyevon @Taylorswift @saturn97 @Face is everything Keep coping with shadow ban or catfish for Jordan while Tyler gets these results. Same location. I didn't even want to run him, I wanted to run VShred. But the cope on my Barrett thread forced me to debunk all this shadowban BS so I ran Tyler...




looksmax.org




umm is this the thread? him doing bad is like 51 in 4 HOURS IN A SMALL CITY (northern ireland)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/tyler-maher-tinder-experiment-in-germany.340861/ better believe it


na it could be some sort of shadow banning because it still proves this black guys results are utter dog shit.
this guy got 99+ within a few hours proving my point.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> These girls are snowbunnies lmao. And to even appeal to snowbunnies you cant just be a prettyboy/good-looking guy, you need to match the physical description (jacked, tattoos) and speech of a welfare-receiving, gang-banging 50IQ retard. We’ve been over this multiple times that if you’re black and you look good, but you act normal, you are destined for inceldom. I cant blame society, it’s only genetics to be afraid of dark(er than white) skin and theres nothing you can do about it. White people live their lives on easy mode.
> 
> A white colored-eyed guy with the same PSL would do twice as well.


So there are 80+ girls all snow bunnies ... If you believe what you wrote here your either one of those Aspie JBW guys or some self hating black guy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> So there are 80+ girls all snow bunnies ... If you believe what you wrote here your either one of those Aspie JBW guys or some self hating black guy


AND TYLER HAD 14 HOURS. 
THE BLACK GUY HAD 3 DAYS JFL.


----------



## gamma (Jun 23, 2021)

@Blackgymmax is this tyrone used for the experiment roided?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> @Blackgymmax is this tyrone used for the experiment roided?


could be, not sure


----------



## gamma (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> could be, not sure


He looks like you except for face


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> He looks like you except for face


idk cuz he doesnt rly have stupidly 3D delts. could be wrong but ye


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> AND TYLER HAD 14 HOURS.
> THE BLACK GUY HAD 3 DAYS JFL.


You do realise the Tyler Maher experiment was done in Berlin right .... 

Berlins population is like 3.6 million ,

the state I’m at is like 150,000

and the black guy was like 2 days not three ,

to he honest Tyler would get twice the matches as this guy but saying these results are trash especially when there’s screenshots of how the girls are falling for this guy is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 14204 (Jun 23, 2021)

Newone said:


> @Hopelessmofoker @PrestonYnot
> 
> Alone this picture is so unfair. The girls see him with hot white Stacys and think "if he can get girls like that, i want him too"
> 
> ...


Those are not stacies, u white worshipping Turkish pinhead


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

warhammer3hunnak said:


> Those are not stacies, u white worshipping Turkish pinhead


the one with curly hair is hot though


----------



## Deleted member 14204 (Jun 23, 2021)

Newone said:


> the one with curly hair is hot though


You can barely discern their facial features in that blurry ass picture. Your deathnic lizard brain sees white skin and automatically assumes “whoa hot white Stacy”


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> You do realise the Tyler Maher experiment was done in Berlin right ....
> 
> Berlins population is like 3.6 million ,
> 
> ...


it was around 3 days bro. ur just trying to make his results seem better then he needed days to hit 99+ where maher hit that in half a day in a more competitive city xD


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

warhammer3hunnak said:


> You can barely discern their facial features in that blurry ass picture. Your deathnic lizard brain sees white skin and automatically assumes “whoa hot white Stacy”


fuk u

white woman are queens


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Jun 23, 2021)

The weirdo incels wont like this


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Jun 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> nigga is shredded af, tall, has tatts and a big dick but only gets 80likes in 2 days. thats bad tbh. mogs me, but thats bad.
> 
> @larsanova69 gets that in 2 hours


Keep coping incel lol. And he clearly said it's in a small town. Lul while you dudes cant even get 10 matches in a month. Shit, not even matches. Can't even get 10 likes


----------



## grimy (Jun 23, 2021)

Named this nigga Kyle 💀💀💀


----------



## Germania (Jun 23, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Got well over 80 likes overall and 39 matches in about two days


Brutal blackpill, that's nothing tbh bad results
My 5/10 white friends get the same or better results than a real tyrone.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Jun 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @AlexAP @HowAmIAlive123 @Hopelessmofoker thoughts? Tyrones don't have low smv after all


never claimed tyrone has a low smv, ur average black dude however does tbh


----------



## fogdart (Jul 29, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> So there are 80+ girls all snow bunnies ... If you believe what you wrote here your either one of those Aspie JBW guys or some self hating black guy


Bro stop trying to prove that black guys can have a high SMV in the west on this site - it's useless. Most users on here have their minds made up - they'll keep shifting the goal posts and changing arguments even when there's evidence. From what I've observed, Chad has more SMV than Tyrone but Tyrone can also slay in his own niche. The comparisons are almost useless. Human beings prefer to be with their own kind so an attractive white guy will definitely mog an attractive black guy in Europe (where an overwhelming majority of women are white), but an attractive black guy will also have an equally fulling dating life.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 29, 2021)

2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Bro stop trying to prove that black guys can have a high SMV in the west on this site - it's useless. Most users on here have their minds made up - they'll keep shifting the goal posts and changing arguments even when there's evidence. From what I've observed, Chad has more SMV than Tyrone but Tyrone can also slay in his own niche. The comparisons are almost useless. Human beings prefer to be with their own kind so an attractive white guy will definitely mog an attractive black guy in Europe (where an overwhelming majority of women are white), but an attractive black guy will also have an equally fulling dating life.


Black guys could get way more attractive women in black countries. They get way more matches and have a higher chance of getting attractive women then in European countries


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).
> 
> View attachment 1245904


Cope that’s a Tyrone


----------



## Pretty (Jul 29, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).
> 
> View attachment 1245904


They look stylemaxxed + Tall not Average


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 29, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Black guys could get way more attractive women in black countries. They get way more matches and have a higher chance of getting attractive women then in European countries


@volcelfatcel


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Jul 29, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> First post here so I’ll keep this short ,
> 
> Did a tinder experiment just to see how blacks would do in Germany , Turns our black guys can slay even in a small town like I’m in town
> 
> ...


a white would've done better tbh


----------



## androciv (Jul 29, 2021)

JBW only works with asians (includes the browns too). kpop attracts women like sphinx cats attract them and no, they don't fuck sphinx cats. Blackmaxxing works with whites and latinas (even in europe because they consume mostly american entertainment). Blacks are low inhib because their faux pas are forgiven because people are afraid of being called racist


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

androciv said:


> JBW only works with asians (includes the browns too). kpop attracts women like sphinx cats attract them and no, they don't fuck sphinx cats. Blackmaxxing works with whites and latinas (even in europe because they consume mostly american entertainment). Blacks are low inhib because their faux pas are forgiven because people are afraid of being called racist


Blacks don’t slay in Europe


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

T


CompleteFailure said:


> I wouldnt call them high tier beckies tbh. Julia and Johanna look good, others are meh and look way older than their actual age.
> 
> JBW is complete horseshit and anyone, who still thinks that it holds true in 2021 is a braindead retard.
> View attachment 1190041
> ...


That “guy” looks like a female. Stop coping with Kpop twinks with ZERO SMV.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> T
> 
> That “guy” looks like a female. Stop coping with Kpop twinks with ZERO SMV.


Women do like feminine guys though


----------



## androciv (Jul 29, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Blacks don’t slay in Europe


even curries slay in Poland, conservatism is a sham. The white foids least likely to touch a black are upper middle class liberal blm activists


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

androciv said:


> even curries slay in Poland, conservatism is a sham. The white foids least likely to touch a black are upper middle class liberal blm activists


Give me proof that they do slay in Europe


----------



## androciv (Jul 29, 2021)

m


Blackeycel said:


> Give me proof that they do slay in Europe



mayb africans are worse looking than american blacks


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 29, 2021)

androciv said:


> m
> 
> mayb africans are worse looking than american blacks


Depends some Africans mog black Americans like these







But western African Nigerians tend not to have as many masculine attractive features compared to nilo saharans


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 29, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Blacks don’t slay in Europe


Blm halo is too strong to not slay ugly black guys slay above their league all that matters for blacks is height body and dick.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 29, 2021)

Literally a 9/10 Tyrone. Wow


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 29, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Literally a 9/10 Tyrone. Wow


and with a visible bulge


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 29, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).
> 
> View attachment 1245904


What country is this in ? And those girls Hard to tell but they look like beckies what would you rank their PSL at ?


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Blm halo is too strong to not slay ugly black guys slay above their league all that matters for blacks is height body and dick.


True body is a much bigger halo for black guys but ugly guys of all races slay they have height at body.

This subhumans slays purely off of height halo.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 29, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> in a small town


How small? Like amount of inhabitants or some other info we can assess what small means.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jul 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> no they dont. the only ones who do well is some robust masc face gymcelled asian gymcel.
> you seriously think that kpop subhuman would stand a chance against the fratboy chad EVEN IRL? Think again


Yes they do ive witnessesed this


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Jul 31, 2021)

hey OP, do you plan to do others experiments?


----------



## kikethurston133 (Aug 1, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> First post here so I’ll keep this short ,
> 
> Did a tinder experiment just to see how blacks would do in Germany , Turns our black guys can slay even in a small town like I’m in town
> 
> ...


LOL at the fucking dick size, of course he';s gonna get girls


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 1, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> hey OP, do you plan to do others experiments?


Not sure , just because I’m not in Germany anymore and the UK is pretty flawed for experiments as a lot of the girls are lower quality compared to Germany but if I do another I may post a thread on it


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 1, 2021)

make sure to tag, I find these type of threads interessting.


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 1, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> make sure to tag, I find these type of threads interessting.


i find your mom interesting


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).
> 
> View attachment 1245904


@looksmaxxer234

I swear almost all your theories are right.

@Frank Jack 

@gamma jfl bro

@curryslayerordeath 
@volcelfatcel


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @looksmaxxer234
> 
> I swear almost all your theories are right.
> 
> ...


I’m high iq


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I’m high iq


Gymaxxed+Big Dick (tf is his size tho...)+ SMV boost with the stacies pic+6psl=slayer.

I expected better results tho.

Someone should NT/High Class/Gymaxxed pics of Kakonge on tinder; a well documented thread should be done on him. It would be interesting


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 3, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 2 hot young girls have been approached many times in a club last weekend. They rejected them all, till 2 stylemaxxed black guys approached them. After 10 minutes of talking, they went into a taxi with the guys and drove away. Them seemed heavy attracted to them. I see stuff like this every weekend. Black normie dudes have the smv of a white chad (to a big amount of girls, of course not all).
> 
> View attachment 1245904


(((MTV))) pill


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @looksmaxxer234
> 
> I swear almost all your theories are right.
> 
> ...


Why tagging me? I don't even know you. Are you black?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Someone should NT/High Class/Gymaxxed pics of Kakonge on tinder; a well documented thread should be done on him. It would be interesting


he got 79+ likes in Amsterdam in a hour. Think blackgymmax ran it.


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why tagging me? I don't even know you. Are you black?


Because im trying to start another race war like in @curryslayerordeath 's death.

And wdym you don't know me, i've talked with you in countless threads


And no im not black i am *Abo*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why tagging me? I don't even know you. Are you black?


You forgot the number 1 rule @AscendingHero 
Tagging @gamma in bbc threads is a big no no


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You forgot the number 1 rule @AscendingHero
> Tagging @gamma in bbc threads is a big no no


JFL, ik hence why i tagged him+funny af, he and that guy with a viking wwe avi, forgot his name. JBW version of @RetardSubhuman jfl


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL, ik hence why i tagged him+funny af, he and that guy with a viking wwe avi, forgot his name. JBW version of @RetardSubhuman jfl


You mean @TeraCope54 the basement deweller subhuman?


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> You mean @TeraCope54 the basement deweller subhuman?


JFL the BBC gang rising itt vs. JBW's policemen coming to cool shit down.

Can't wait.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL the BBC gang rising itt vs. JBW's policemen coming to cool shit down.
> 
> Can't wait.


I don't think so, @TeraCope54 is busy watching his wife having sex with her BBC bvll


----------

